# if the dog licked the dinner meat



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

while you were preparing it or after it was cooked, would you still serve it? Would you serve it to guests?

What if he licked the top of the icecream before it went in the icecream maker?

is it okay to serve this to non family members? Only if they're dog people or no?

Is it like the 5 second rule, if there's no fur in it, serve it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if no one saw it happen, serve it.

this is the first time i heard of the
5 second rule. i like it.


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

haha this is funny. i guess when the food is not that badly licked.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadthis is the first time i heard of the
> 5 second rule. i like it.


that's were if something falls on the floor, you have 5 seconds to pick it up before it goes bad







Doesn't count if the dog stole your kid's icecream sandwich and dropped it on the patio when she saw you saw what she did...


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I wonder if the 5 second rule is a Rhode Island thing? Lady Jane is the first dog we've had that wouldn't eat anything off the floor. We figured it must be because her original home was childless - therefore no 5 second rule.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinawhile you were preparing it or after it was cooked, would you still serve it? Would you serve it to guests?
> 
> What if he licked the top of the icecream before it went in the icecream maker?
> 
> ...


 Darn straight I would serve it. To guests. Especially to guests I did not like. Now if one of the guests licked the dinner meat before it was cooked, or after, in the trash it would go, 5 second rule or not.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I dunno, maybe it is an east coast thing. We don't follow the 5 second rule - if food lands on the floor it belongs to the dog. Whatever is on the floor belongs to the dog. Toys included!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: flyinghaydenNow if one of the guests licked the dinner meat before it was cooked, or after, in the trash it would go.










Oh no he didn't say that!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

What they don't know won't hurt them.....


most of the time anyhow... lol

(use mushrooms to cover the tooth marks)


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Haha, I couldn't. I'm a total germaphobe, like OCD almost. If my own hair falls and touches my food, I'll throw it out. If there's a speck of anything in my drink, it's gone...I will NEVER eat or drink after anyone, nor have I ever...

Dog's breath is just awful...no way jose!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

5 second rule doesn't exist for me. I live by "if it's on the floor, it's the dogs". I'm a germaphobe so I can't eat off the floor and barely after the dog. (If he took a small lick of ice cream I wouldn't mind but I've seen people let their dog like go at lollipops and then put it back in their mouth and I'm like ewww!) I'd feed it to others though.









Funny story about last Thanksgiving. Chance stole the turkey off the counter after everyone had eaten and left the kitchen. Me figuring it was going to end up in the trash anyways since nothing was really on it anymore, put it back on the counter because I didn't want to walk out to the big trash can to toss it. Apparently my moms boyfriend decided to make a sandwich with what he could pick off of it later that night. I found out the next day when he said his stomach hurt. I laughed and told him what Chance did to it. He wasn't very happy but that's what he gets for being a....Butt hole. (Can't stand the man, he's also the only person Chance can't stand) He still can't get over the fact he ate after the dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Windwalker18(use mushrooms to cover the tooth marks)


I'll have to remember that one! 

It was veal, well pounded, breaded and fried to perfection, sitting for a moment so the oil would drain. I put the gravy on it and served it. I think my daughter ate the piece Otto licked - everyone said it was delicious, best I'd ever made









The ice cream, we ate that too but I didn't serve it to company - well not real company, just my folks. Who'd throw out a batch of Cherry Garcia?


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL! I guess I would have to think about it. My husband is a real germ hater that he wont let me use a dish the animal has eaten or drank out of even if I bleach it, again as a dish for humans. He drinks everything out of can or bottle including water, unless it is coffee, guess he thinks the heat will kill all germs.... lol. Now in his defense, while at a party when he was a kid, 19 years old, someone thought it would be funny to spike his drink while he ran to the bathroom. He had his very first panic attack that night due to they spiked it with some sort of acid. He landed in the hospital for days. From that day forth, he wont drink alcohol of any kind and if he leaves a drink for even a second, if there is someone in the room, it goes in the trash.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I use to be one that did not care if the pets licked it or ate off it. However the Doctors are now testing me for worm/parasite infection which is giving me breathing trouble. Of course the first suspect is under cooked beef and fish however I keep saying possible from the pets the vet agrees and the Doctor is not saying no either. So we are now looking at all angles. 

I never thought that a poop sample on the dogs was 100 times easier then taking one from me. But we should know next week if I have worms or not and of course I will let everyone know if I do or don't.


----------



## Beppe's mom (Oct 25, 2003)

But of course it is a well known, scientifically proven fact that you can not catch anything by a dog licking the food. Come on.....if you could many many of us would have died by now.

I am puzzled by someone asking if it is OK just to feed the licked meat to "dog people". If they are not dog people why are you feeding them in the first place??!!! If circumstances force you to feed these "non dog" people then you shouldn't give them the meat! Maybe some stale bread or an old potato from the back of the fridge or something. We're in a recession, after all!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I let them kiss me... I kiss them...

If I'm getting germs from them I've already got them!! LOL


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

sure.. if there's hair in it, just pick it out. shoot, when Rayden is shedding, I wake up with dog hair in my mouth lol

why would it matter if it was in the food?

my mom is a non-dog person and she would do the same. esp if the dog licked it before it was cooked. just toss it in the oven. heat kills germs anyway


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

flyinghayden
Darn straight I would serve it. To guests. Especially to guests I did not like. Now if one of the guests licked the dinner meat before it was cooked said:


> I'm scared to say this but Richard is right. If the guest licked it I would trash it before the dog licking it.
> People mouths have a gazillion more germs then a dogs anyways.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I avoid non dog people in my home, I definately would not be feeding any volutarily... so no one would care if the dog licked the meat or not. 

Heck my lot share there ice cream with the dogs...a spoon for them and a spoon for the dog. Maybe thats why Justice was up 6 lbs this year at his annual check up... I do need to talk to my family about that one.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

When I had my Doberman, she jumped up and stole a raw steak off the counter once. I gasped and she dropped it. My mom and I were standing there when it happened. We stopped, looked at eachother, and both made a fast motion to grab it off the floor. We rinsed it off and then cooked it...It was a large steak and I had a lot of people and knew I was going to need it to feed everyone.

Oddly enough, my same mother watches my kids and my sisters 5.5 mo twins. My moms house is being remodeled, so she has been watching them at my house. Friday Mandalay licked one of my nieces feet and my mom freaked out. She actually went and washed the babys foot! I just looked at her and asked what was going to happen and reminded her that my 1yo walks over to Mandi and they lick eachother and she is healthy and fine. (When you tell my 1yo to give Mandi a kiss, she goes over and sticks her tongue out at the dog. This usually results in Mandi licking her tongue - I guess she thinks thats how you are suppose to kiss a dog)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

and the winner for quote of the week is
"flyinghayden".







,







.



> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden Now if one of the guests licked the dinner meat before it was cooked, or after, in the trash it would go, 5 second rule or not.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad and the winner for quote of the week is
> "flyinghayden".
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha!







I definitely agree, there. Even though I wouldn't like eating after a dog, I'd much prefer it to eating after another person. EWW, eww, eww! 
Even though I'm a germaphobe, I do have to admit, I will let Tom eat or drink out of anything of mine that she wants...she's just different, though. She's my heart animal...GOSH, I'm such a hypocrite. I won't let my other two cats or Bella do it though, and I don't let Tom do it if they are nearby. Don't want them to get jealous...I feel like a bad mom, I just know Tom so much better than all of my youngins!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Beppe's momI am puzzled by someone asking if it is OK just to feed the licked meat to "dog people". If they are not dog people why are you feeding them in the first place??!!! If circumstances force you to feed these "non dog" people then you shouldn't give them the meat! Maybe some stale bread or an old potato from the back of the fridge or something. We're in a recession, after all!


My sister is a cat person and the only non dog person who I would invite for dinner. HOWEVER, after one christmas dinner when Morgan was a teenager, my sister came into the kitchen and saw Morgan and Luther prewashing the Lenox china for me. She brings paper plates when she comes for dinner!


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I probably wouldn't have a problem eating it myself but would not serve it to guests. I'm not really a germaphobe, but was taught that preparing food is a serious task. I never lick a spoon and use it again to stir, wash my hands frequently while cooking, never use a comb or brush near the kitchen and don't allow dogs underfoot while food is being prepared. I know I wouldn't die, or get sick, I allow my dog to lick me and I kiss him, but food is another matter. I'm german, italian and irish. The german makes me fastidious about details, the italian makes the food an event and the irish makes me celebrate after a hearty meal with friends!


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DorianLOL! I guess I would have to think about it. My husband is a real germ hater that he wont let me use a dish the animal has eaten or drank out of even if I bleach it, again as a dish for humans. He drinks everything out of can or bottle including water, unless it is coffee, guess he thinks the heat will kill all germs.... lol. Now in his defense, while at a party when he was a kid, 19 years old, someone thought it would be funny to spike his drink while he ran to the bathroom. He had his very first panic attack that night due to they spiked it with some sort of acid. He landed in the hospital for days. From that day forth, he wont drink alcohol of any kind and if he leaves a drink for even a second, if there is someone in the room, it goes in the trash.


Oh, that's awful, spiking someone's drink!!! My youngest sister nearly died when someone put that date rape drug in her drink at a club...she was barely breathing when they got her to the hospital....

but anyway...I never had anyone spike my drink, but there was this one incident at a non-alcohol dance where I set my soda down on the table for a few minutes and picked it up again for a drink. Well, I reached for the wrong cup...

got the one that people were using for an "ashtray"

stale orange soda with cigarette ashes and butts floating around in it.











as to the topic...I don't know if I would serve the meat/food if the dogs licked it. I guess it would depend on whether or not they had just come in from eating poo out in the yard (yes, they have this awful habit). I suppose if it were someone I didn't like, but then I don't know if I could contain the hysterical laughter....

*snicker*


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

If it fell on the floor, probably not. It'd be too labor intensive to remove all the dog/cat hair off of it. Even with the 5 sec rule, you'd be amazed how much black fuzz can stick to a piece of food in that time! 

It a cat (happened) or one of the dogs somehow got to it and took a little taste, I'd consider it a taste tester service for my guests and cook it/serve it anyway and they should feel honored, like royalty of old, to receive that service.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Dorian He drinks everything out of can or bottle including water


I am the opposite. Bottles are usually ok, but I keep hand wipes to wipe the top off before I drink out of it. Cans? I have a hard time drinking out of a can.

When my ex and I were married, he was stationed st an un-named USMC base. We were @ the comissary shopping and picked up a case of pop...out came one of those HUGE southern creepy cockroaches. OMG. Here in Chicago they are not as common as they are in the south. Nor as LARGE!! After I thought about that thing having had crawled around on the cans I have a hard time drinking out of one. If I do, I will actually wash the can with soap and water first. 

lol


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

When DH and I were first a couple and things were really lean $$$ wise he fixed me a wonderful romantic dinner with stuffed pork chops. Since he is a non-dog person he set the meal on a low coffee table to serve it (not smart with three dogs in attendance). I walked in the room to see my pork chop being heisted by one of my Shar Pei. I wrestled her for it, rinsed it off and proceeded to eat it. My DH had a slightly green tinge to his face while I was eating ROFLMAO.

Here as far as I am concerned dog spit and hair are condiments....DH feels the opposite so I guess it would depend on who saw the "taste". LOL


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jenn just saw this (back at work)
Dogs mouth is cleaner than a humans I would absolutely serve it
especially if I didn't like the person 

I share my ice cream with brady all the time. Oh and if something hits the floor I am lucky I have time to pick it up usually there is 1 or both fur kids right by my side when I cook


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Dawn, I've seen Missy in action, it didn't even hit the floor before it was hers!



> Originally Posted By: CainGSDHere as far as I am concerned dog spit and hair are condiments.


You mean they arent?







That prompts the question, wonder how much dog fur I have accidentally ingested after 40 years living with german shepherds?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaDawn, I've seen Missy in action, it didn't even hit the floor before it was hers!
> 
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: CainGSDHere as far as I am concerned dog spit and hair are condiments.


HAHHAHA I know. 

Dog spit and hair are extra flavoring!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadif no one saw it happen, serve it.
> 
> this is the first time i heard of the
> 5 second rule. i like it.


Ditto!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

lol, I posed this question to my husband today in the car comming back from wendys of all places. I asked him what if this was say a $95 rack of lamb and we were having a dinner party. His only statement to me was, it would be a $95 piece of trash! LOL! So of course I had to remind him of the fact that we had a bag full of fast food for lunch in his lap, wondered what all COULD have happened to that food before they put it in the bag, lol, needless to say, he made a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for lunch and Anna really enjoyed the double burger and fries! LMAO touche!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a dogs mouth is not cleaner than a humans.



littledmc said:


> Jenn just saw this (back at work)
> Dogs mouth is cleaner than a humans I would absolutely serve it
> especially if I didn't like the person


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I do have my limits. Tonight Morgan done a bad bad thing - stole my friend's steak that I had sitting in foil ontop the microwave. Lightning fast as she's always been, she jumped up, had the foil ripped off before it hit the floor and half of it in her mouth before NO could get out of my slack jaw... No, oh no, you can't rescue a steak when that's happened to it.

Crazy bitch, I told her she is so not getting a birthday present from that friend! I somehow feel it's my fault, I might make steak 4 times a year, 2 of them for the dogs birthdays.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A couple of years ago when Kitty had just started going downhill, we had Thanksgiving Dinner at my parents' house as usual. 

Kitty was a bit nuts about the holidays. She LOVED the Christmas tree, she would be in the jungle, climb up in it, and go tearing through the house. But it was Turkey that was her absolute favorite thing in the whole world. 

Normally, she would wait for the Turkey until after the dinner was over. Then for days, she and my dad would go together in the kitchen. He would pick at the carcus, and she would always get some. 

Well maybe Kitty realized that she was not long for the world and did not that year want to wait until after dinner. Whatever the case, Dad was making the Gravy and I was setting out the cassaroles and potatoes and such, and I walked into the dining room where the Turkey was and there she was, Kitty, on the buffet EATING the turkey. 

Did I mention this was a 22 pound bird, dressed and roasted for 28 people? 

My sister in law and I saw the villian cat at the same moment. I chased her off, took up a knife and cut a piece of the bird near where she was and figured that was going to have to be good enough. 

And it was. 

Kitty spent her last thanksgiving locked in the basement. But she got plenty of turkey.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: PipiK but anyway...I never had anyone spike my drink, but there was this one incident at a non-alcohol dance where I set my soda down on the table for a few minutes and picked it up again for a drink. Well, I reached for the wrong cup...
> 
> got the one that people were using for an "ashtray"
> 
> stale orange soda with cigarette ashes and butts floating around in it.


Oh my gosh, the flat orange soda ashtray...I would definitely vomit. Like, bad too. I have the weakest stomach ever. Not to be gross, but if I see someone's snot, their puke, a bugar in their nose, or if someone farts around me, I will gag until I puke. I will puke until I am left dry heaving with nothing else left in there. I also will if I find a hair/bug in my food after I've already eaten most of it. It's really annoying!!! I can't control it at all, though. Once I found a giant toenail in ice cream at my friend's house...I didn't eat ice cream again for over 5 years. I was like 10, I think. It's hard for a kid not to eat ice cream, I was just that devastated by it.

The giant cockroach on the can...yeahhhh, here in the south, they are GIANT and nasty. I have about 50 that live outside my townhouse and come out at night. I can't even let Bella out without them trying to run inside...it's a nightmare. One of the main reasons I miss living in Michigan. It's just not the same!!! EWW! I also have to rinse of the top of cans before I drink from them. And I always get to-go cups from restaurants. My mom gets embarrassed, but having 5 years of waitressing experience, I know how their glasses are...and they usually are too busy to inspect them.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcI share my ice cream with brady all the time.


Same here, but obviously with Sean. He actually recognizes the Dairy Queen parking lot. 

Regarding pet hair, we have one dog and two cats. At the dinner table when we find a hair in our food we try to figure out which pet it came from.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

> Quote:
> Regarding pet hair, we have one dog and two cats. At the dinner table when we find a hair in our food we try to figure out which pet it came from.


Same here but for 4 dogs, 3 cats!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

In my house if it is licked by the dog it is gone. Only because my dogs are food hogs and if it can be licked it would have been chewed and swallowed before I got a chance to tell them to drop it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sounds like Otto the Enhaler. I've tried to teach him not to steal but he can chew and swallow in the 3 seconds reaction time between Oh no he didn't and when I can get up to pry his jaws apart.


----------

